# Soft skills



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, could anyone recommend a place that provide practical soft skills courses in Cairo ?


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

Soft skills in what


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

ahmednabil said:


> Hi, could anyone recommend a place that provide practical soft skills courses in Cairo ?


You are Egyptian, you live in Egypt and you are expecting expats to point out directions in your own country for you??

I am sure one of your friends will be better suited for this kind of questions.


----------



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

Jamjoom said:


> Soft skills in what


Soft skills courses in communication skills, assertiveness, managerial skills, etc. especially those provided by international institutes.
British council used to give courses like these but not anymore.
Thanks.


----------



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

aPerfectCircle said:


> You are Egyptian, you live in Egypt and you are expecting expats to point out directions in your own country for you??
> 
> I am sure one of your friends will be better suited for this kind of questions.


Strange comment from an Egyptian who lives in Australia. I do not think I need to tell you my story to validate my question (I could be an Egyptian who lived most of his life outside Egypt and I do not have Egyptian friends who have enough information about that).

Again I find this as a strange reaction as you did not answer the question or provided any help at all.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahmednabil said:


> Strange comment from an Egyptian who lives in Australia. I do not think I need to tell you my story to validate my question (I could be an Egyptian who lived most of his life outside Egypt and I do not have Egyptian friends who have enough information about that).
> 
> Again I find this as a strange reaction as you did not answer the question or provided any help at all.




Try the CSA in Maadi... of course once the kids go back to school. 

They are always running courses and that just might be one of them

Maiden


----------



## aPerfectCircle (Sep 23, 2011)

ahmednabil said:


> Strange comment from an Egyptian who lives in Australia. I do not think I need to tell you my story to validate my question (I could be an Egyptian who lived most of his life outside Egypt and I do not have Egyptian friends who have enough information about that).
> 
> Again I find this as a strange reaction as you did not answer the question or provided any help at all.



You might be right, but as long as your details shows that you are from and live in Egypt then most people will assume otherwise.

Anyway you can check the following training centers (Yat, Orasom Training & Technology, New Horizons) they have many branches across the city. I don't have their contact details but Google is your friend.

Cheers


----------



## ahmednabil (Oct 28, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Try the CSA in Maadi... of course once the kids go back to school.
> 
> They are always running courses and that just might be one of them


Thank you Ms Maiden..


----------



## Jamjoom (Aug 18, 2012)

Mrs.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Jamjoom said:


> Mrs.




Maiden = not a mrs


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Jamjoom said:


> Mrs.


It is normally considered quite rude to correct another persons grammar.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> It is normally considered quite rude to correct another persons grammar.


shouldn't that be 

"......to correct someone else's grammar":eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> shouldn't that be
> 
> "......to correct someone else's grammar":eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


Can't find a smilie with two fingers on


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Can't find a smilie with two fingers on


eace:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> eace:


Lol....wrong way round


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol....wrong way round


look at the back side of your monitor


----------

